# Winclone sous Lion - Augmenter la taille de Bootcamp



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai faire un guide (pas un tuto, car je n'ai  prit aucun screen de mes manip) sur l'augmentation de la taille allouée à  Bootcamp quand on est sous Lion.

J'espère que ce post ne viendra  pas en double d'un autre déjà réalisé. Mais j'en doute car après moult  recherches, je n'ai trouvé aucun guide, tout juste quelques réponse  évasive de la communauté Mac du style "Heyyyy, Windaube cey le mal, t'as  qu'a te contenter d'OSX", bla, bla, bla ...

Passons au choses qui nous occupent :

Ma config : 
MBP 15" 2010, i5 2,4ghz, 4GB RAM, OSX Lion 10.7.1
Lion installé via le Mac AppStore depuis Snow Leopard.
Partition Bootcamp Windows 7 crée sous Snow Leopard de 60Go.

Mon problème :
*Passer ma partition Bootcamp de 60 à 120Go car elle est occupée à 98% !*
Tout ça sans se taper une desinstal de tout ...

L'idée : cloner Bootcamp, supprimer Bootcamp, recréer une partition de 120Go et y remettre mon Win7 dessus.

Winclone est censé être l'outil idéal pour ça, mais de nombreux post font état d'un incompatibilité avec Lion. 
Et bien bonne nouvelle ! Il existe une version modifiée de Winclone, la 2.3.2 complétement fonctionelle sous Lion
Vous trouverez le dmg ici http://roaringapps.com/app:904

- Lancez le dmg et suivez les instructions :
NTFSProgs dans Library
Winclone dans Applications

- Lancez Winclone et utilisez le comme avant :
choix de la partition Bootcamp et destination, personnellement j'ai utilisé un HDD USB.
L'image se crée.

- Une fois le travail de Winclone terminé, quittez l'app.

- Lancez l'assistant Bootcamp d'OSX :
Supprimez votre partition Bootcamp, OSX redimensionne le disque en une seule et unique partition pour Lion.

- Relancez l'assistant Bootcamp :
Créer une partition de la taille qui vous convient en indiquant que vous possédez les CD/DVD nécessaires à sa réalisation.
*Une fois la partition crée, quittez lassistant en choisissant l'option dinstaller Windows plus tard !* 

- Relancez Winclone :
Choisissez l'onglet Restore en haut
Indiquez les divers emplacement (source et cible) et laissez le bosser !
Attention c'est très long (2h00 pour 60Go chez moi !)
Vous  pouvez ouvrir une fenêtre de log dans Winclone pour suivre la  progression : Onglet "Windows" en haut de lécran et "Show Log Window"  ou "pomme+L"

Bon, mes anciennes habitudes de Windows m'ont fait  ponctuer chaque étape d'un redémarrage. Je sais que OSX n'en a pas  besoin, mais ca ne fait pas de mal je pense 

Et voilà, je me suis retrouvé avec mon Windows 7 totalement identique sur une partition de 120Go


----------



## edd72 (7 Octobre 2011)

Et iPartition te fait ça directos


----------



## Hellbutcher (7 Octobre 2011)

iPartition est un logiciel payant il me semble et je ne le connaissais pas 

De plus iPartition gère les partitions NTFS et Mac Os étendu ?


----------



## brunnno (10 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Et iPartition te fait ça directos



+1 (déjà testé)

une seule manip de redimensionnement...


----------



## edd72 (10 Octobre 2011)

Hellbutcher a dit:


> iPartition est un logiciel payant il me semble et je ne le connaissais pas
> 
> De plus iPartition gère les partitions NTFS et Mac Os étendu ?



C'est exact, ce n'est pas gratuit (donc à voir selon le besoin).

Oui, iPartition, gère tout cela (HFS+, NTFS, bootcamp...), sans problème.


> You can use iPartition on drives that contain Boot Camp volumes; in       fact, you can even resize your Windows partitions, and let iPartition       take care of reconfiguring the Windows boot process for you.


Mais la solution gratuite que tu décris est tout à fait correcte et, comme c'est une question fréquemment posée, ton sujet servira aux futurs forumeurs qui se posent le problème.


----------



## black-hawk (12 Octobre 2011)

Comment marche iPartition?
Je n'arrive pas à trouver de tutoriels sur le net, et l'aide du logiciel est en anglais.


----------



## edd72 (12 Octobre 2011)

Pour ta partition principale, tu démarres sur le disque de iPartition (créer un disque de démarrage sous iPartition), tu redimensionnes comme tu souhaites (c'est simple, y'a juste à faire glisser sur le camenbert) et tu appliques (Go).


----------



## Lanza (21 Octobre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> C'est exact, ce n'est pas gratuit (donc à voir selon le besoin).
> 
> Oui, iPartition, gère tout cela (HFS+, NTFS, bootcamp...), sans problème.
> Mais la solution gratuite que tu décris est tout à fait correcte et, comme c'est une question fréquemment posée, ton sujet servira aux futurs forumeurs qui se posent le problème.


 Et si je ne m'abuse, iPartition ne sait pas encore étendre la capacité du disque dur.


----------



## edd72 (22 Octobre 2011)

Lanza a dit:


> Et si je ne m'abuse, iPartition ne sait pas encore étendre la capacité du disque dur.



Qu'appelles-tu "étendre la capacité du disque dur"?


----------



## corrs78 (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, je veins me gréffer sur ce post, car je pense que vous pourrez m'aider.

Moi je comptais utiliser WinClone pour déplacer mon bootcamp vers mon H.D.D sachant que je vais bientôt installer un SSD en disque système.

Comment faire ? lors de ma réinstallation/migration de MacOS sur mon SSD est-ce que je pourrai recréer un partition bootcamp sur mon disque secondaire (H.D.D) et restaurer mon "WinClone" ?

merci de votre aide.


----------



## 034 (3 Janvier 2012)

La taille du HDD USB est elle importante sur la manuvre?
(faisable sur une clef usb d'un GO?)


----------



## corrs78 (3 Janvier 2012)

corrs78 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je veins me gréffer sur ce post, car je pense que vous pourrez m'aider.
> 
> Moi je comptais utiliser WinClone pour déplacer mon bootcamp vers mon H.D.D sachant que je vais bientôt installer un SSD en disque système.
> 
> ...



pour fait suite, j'ai réussi à créer ma partition boot camp sur le "HDD 2" et j'ai ensuite restauré ma  partition windows 7 d'origine sur cette partition BootCamp. Ca marche !


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2012)

034 a dit:


> La taille du HDD USB est elle importante sur la manuvre?
> (faisable sur une clef usb d'un GO?)



Comment veux-tu faire un clone d'une partition de 60Go (dans l'exemple de HellButcher) sur une clé usb de 1 Go ???

Ton clone il faut que tu le fasses sur un support de taille au moins égale à la partition BootCamp initiale!


----------



## 034 (3 Janvier 2012)

Quelque fois que le fichier crée ne serai qu'une base de donnée qui servirai de base a la future réinstallation, et non une copie entière du disque cible.

Enfin j'en sais rien je demande


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2012)

NON, un clone est un clone! une copie conforme de ta partition BootCamp pour la réinstaller à l'identique (avec dessus toutes tes données, fichiers, Windows, et tout le toutim)


----------



## .to (9 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour le tuto !

Petite question, dans l'assistant bootcamp je n'ai pas l'option pour installer windows plus tard, j'ai un message m'indiquant qu'il faut le CD d'install que je n'ai évidemment pas sous la main maintenant ....

Il le faut impérativement pour faire la partition via l'assistant ?


----------



## Ralph_ (15 Janvier 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> NON, un clone est un clone! une copie conforme de ta partition BootCamp pour la réinstaller à l'identique (avec dessus toutes tes données, fichiers, Windows, et tout le toutim)



C'est la question que je me posais. J'ai un logiciel pro qui est une horreur à faire valider (il faut appeller les devs, ils te donnent un code, il receptionnent la demande et ils la valident. Si j'augmente ma partition W$ comme ça il n'y a donc aucun risque? Parce qu'il arrive avec CCC qu'il redemander quand même certains parametrages...

Merci pour ce pas a pas qui m'a l'air bien fait. Je me lance le WE prochain.


----------



## philippepointg (19 Janvier 2012)

Effectivement, Ipartition permet de redimensionner la partition Bootcamp MAIS... si vous utilisez cette partition pour créer une machine virtuelle avec Parallels ou Vmware, cela ne fonctionnera plus, Windows fonctionnera uniquement en démarrant sur la partition Bootcamp

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------

Je suppose qu'on peut utiliser la méthode décrite lorsque l'on range de Mac pour remettre sa partition Bootcamp sur le nouveau Mac sans rien perdre. Je suppose néanmoins qu'il faut ré-activer les logiciels ensuite... Par contre, est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé cette méthode quand Bootcamp est ensuite utilisé comme machine virtuelle dans Parallels, est-ce toujours possible une fois le clone restauré???


----------



## chafpa (23 Janvier 2012)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Parce qu'il arrive avec CCC qu'il redemander quand même certains parametrages...


*Si* c'est comme avec Winclone, Windows 7 ne reconnaitra pas ta partition parce qu'elle a changé de taille. J'ai dû relancer une install mais chosi "Réparer l'ordinateur" pour que tout rentre en ordre.


----------



## Link1993 (30 Janvier 2012)

Hum, créer une partition fat 32 depuis disk utility en plus puis l'ajouter a la partition principale windows via l'utilitaire de windows. Ca doit le faire nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

Link1993 a dit:


> Hum, créer une partition fat 32 depuis disk utility en plus puis l'ajouter a la partition principale windows via l'utilitaire de windows. Ca doit le faire nan ?



Ah bon ... Tu crois ... Attends les avis des experts ... Sinon c'est du grand bazard


----------



## Link1993 (31 Janvier 2012)

C'était un type de la section apple a la fnac qui m'avait dit ca... Idée pas bete, mais vu qu'il m'a apparement sorti une connerie a propos d'utilitaire de disque pour un probleme de partition... Enfin, par rapport a moi, ca se trouve c'était tout a fait bon sinon...


----------



## Renaud.san (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon lecteur CD/DVD est mort, donc je ne pourrais pas réinstaller W$ après l'avoir supprimé en cas de mauvaise compréhension de ma part ou de plantage de Winclone, d'où ma question pour être vraiment sûr : il n'y a pas besoin de CD avec ce système ?
Je tourne sous Leopard couplé avec XP, et apparemment les problèmes avec Winclone sont survenus avec Lion. Quitte à faire un petit HS, je préfère demander.

Merci à vous, et désolé si ma question est vraiment pas au bon endroit 

Renaud


----------



## Renaud.san (22 Mars 2012)

Un petit up svp ?


----------



## Renaud.san (21 Avril 2012)

Personne pour m'aider s'il vous plaît ? J'en aurais besoin dans les jours qui viennent :/


----------



## Link1993 (29 Avril 2012)

Ce que tu peux faire pour réinstaller windows, c'est d'aller sur un ordo qui marche, et de faire un .iso du disque, et ensuite le transférer sur une clé usb. Apres, me demande pas comment faire 

Par contre, désolé, je n'ai pas vraiment plus pigé ton soucis... pour réinstaller, quoi qu'il arrive, il faudra un CD de windows, sauf si tu clone ton disque dur (ce que apparemment fait winclone)


----------



## Renaud.san (30 Avril 2012)

Merci de ta réponse 

Est-ce que ça ne posera pas de problème d'utiliser un .iso d'une autre installation que celle déjà présente sur mon ordi, dont je suis sûr de la compatibilité avec Bootcamp ?

Je compte en effet utiliser Winclone, en espérant qu'il ne plante pas.


----------



## samad (1 Mai 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcp mon frére 3chiri &#9829;


----------



## Link1993 (5 Mai 2012)

Une autre version ?
Tant que c'est celle que tu avais utilisé la premiere fois, ca passe, et tant que ce sont des versions qui n'etait pas deja installé sur un ordi (licence OEM ca s'apel), alors oui, tu peux l'utiliser


----------



## Renaud.san (5 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup


----------

